# Force carbination: what makes it work? SodaStream



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been looking at the SodaStream system for a small scale carbonating system. But I'm somewhat confused. It looks like their system shoots a few spurts of CO2 into water to produce sparkling water. BUT.... when I research force carbonation for beer, it looks like the process takes a day or two after applying pressure. So does this mean that with the Soda Stream, I'd have to wait before consumption? Or do they have a secret to instant carbonation? Does anyone have any experience with this thing?
SodaStream Home Carbonator


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 5, 2011)

I looked at it and thought it ws just a 2 liter version of the co2 seltzer bottles. I was thinking of getting one of those for ginger beer but haven't yet.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 5, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I looked at it and thought it ws just a 2 liter version of the co2 seltzer bottles. I was thinking of getting one of those for ginger beer but haven't yet.



It's certainly cheaper (for small batches) than buying all the hardware that some beer makers use for force carbonating. I just don't want to buy the thing and find out that it's another kitchen gadget that fails to live up to the flashy advertising. It seems that some traditional force carbonators say that it takes time for the CO2 to really incorporate with the liquid. Some say that you can speed the process by shaking to get a more rapid dissolve, anyone know if this is the case?


----------



## Airplanedoc (Apr 5, 2011)

I pretended to look into the soda stream, but decided that a $150 corny keg system would be much more versatile and in the long run cheaper. I am just about to pull the trigger on one myself


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2011)

Does it "Say" that it is immediately carbonated? Does kit say that the water should be very cold before trying this? Colder temps will greatly help how fast carbonation sets in.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 6, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Does it "Say" that it is immediately carbonated? Does kit say that the water should be very cold before trying this? Colder temps will greatly help how fast carbonation sets in.


The web video doesn't really address the time issue, it kinda looks instant, but video editing can do that. The clip goes from filling at tap, to carbonating, to enjoying. That is what I was wondering. Are there other details not being mentioned? Like chilling before carbonation and then waiting a day or two before consuming?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Guess they asummed you would drink water cold and not warm


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 6, 2011)

When i was researching the soada streams (REALLY WANT ONE) the lady at the store showed us how it worked and it was instant. If u have a local Williams Sonoma they have em for sale there and will propbly break one out to show u know it works! Pretty nifty. I don't want it for force carbing but to cut back on the amout of cash i spend on diet coke!!!


----------



## Airplanedoc (Apr 6, 2011)

Check out the carbonator cap. Costs $20 works with a CO2 system.

If you want real diet coke you can buy BIB (bag in box) premix for about $60 at sams/costco


----------



## bob1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I tried force carbing in beginning. It needs to set for a few days to settle out seems it gets a little off flavor after shaking it. I let it just set and carb slowly for 5 days now. I thought I got that from wade last year. But until I got a second co2 bottle I was stuck force carbing .


----------



## Malkore (Apr 19, 2011)

If you throw enough PSI at it, it'll be damn near instant carbonation.

Guys rapid force carb at 30psi for a day or less. Consider CO2 is about 900psi at room temperature. If you threw just 100psi of CO2 at a little bottle of water it'd be carb'd (not stabily) pretty fast.

but you'd use a whole CO2 bulb doing it.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Apr 19, 2011)

> It's certainly cheaper (for small batches) than buying all the hardware that some beer makers use for force carbonating.



The up front cost may be cheaper, but in the long run buying and shipping those proprietary cans of CO2 from sodastream are going to cost a fortune. 

Just like Gillette will give away fusion razors, but the blades cost $4 each


----------

